# Bike swap/show in Charlotte



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2016)

**Hurricane Coaster bike swap n show***

We are having a bike swap and show in Charlotte on Saturday, 2-4-17 @ Bulldog Beer and Wine (1434 Winnifred st., Charlotte, NC, 28203) 8am - 2pm.  Free to buy, free to sell! This is an indoor swap at a bar! The bike show part of it still needs to be figured out. Im thinking no judges just peoples choice. Awards/trophies? Not sure. More details to follow including a flyer! If anybody wants to help out with this, please speak up or pm. Mark your calendars!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Consider me a participant Don! No excuse for weather being a factor so load yer stuff and come on out. I'll be bringing a few bikes to sell and some misc parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2016)

Apreciate it! I posted it on FB and there seems to be a good amount of interest locally. Going to the Bulldog today to scope it out. As far as a show,  lets see how much space we really have. You remember how many sellers we had last yr?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 17, 2016)

Dang Don...I hate the cold but, am interested in making the trip. 6 hrs as I recall.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 18, 2016)

She aint pretty but she'll do!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks great!!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey is this Super Bowl weekend?
Shouldn't be a problem as I doubt the Panthers and my team (Redskins) will be in the final game.
But, I'm hoping at least mine will be there in Fla.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in, it's just a short drive from Georgia and I have stuff to sell.

Mike


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 10, 2017)

New handbills! These will be attached to street lites and poles near the swap! There is talk about doing our monthly bike ride the 1st sunday (5th) in february to ride with our out of town guests. Who else wants to ride the following Sunday?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 15, 2017)

I


schwinndoggy said:


> New handbills! These will be attached to street lites and poles near the swap! There is talk about doing our monthly bike ride the 1st sunday (5th) in february to ride with our out of town guests. Who else wants to ride the following Sunday?
> 
> View attachment 407599




I'm in for BOTH the 4th & the 5th if you decide to make that Sunday your Cruiser Cruise date !!
CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 23, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'm in for BOTH the 4th & the 5th if you decide to make that Sunday your Cruiser Cruise date !!
> CCR Dave




Just for you Dave!
***February Hurricane ride***
Since we are having guests from out of town attending our swap on the 4th, we are gonna ride sunday 5th AND sunday 12th! Booya! 
Sunday 5th at CMD auto 2914 Griffith st, Charlotte, 28203 meet at 9 leave at 10.
Sunday 12th at little sugar creek greenway (3352 Westfield, Charlotte, 28203) meet at 9 leave at 10.
Its like Vegas! We are doubling down!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 30, 2017)

Bump this up because it is THIS Saturday! Looks like alot of people are going and interested! Let's hope there are enough sellers to fill the bill! Worst case, Beer and a Bike show!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm bringing some stuff to sell and maybe scrounge up a bike or two to show. See ya'll there! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 30, 2017)

Swap meet details:
Sellers:
The Bulldog will open at 7am on Saturday for us to set up our goods for sale. First come first serve as far as space goes. Hopefully, we will have enough room for all. Each seller will get approximately a 12' x 12' spot along the wall inside. There is also a covered patio outside for sellers. If you need a table or want a chair, you will need to bring them. If you are bringing a Trailer of stuff to sell, park it out front and you can sell from it.
Bike contest entries:
Show starts at 8am so it is best to get registered before then in order to get the most votes. The voting is Peoples choice. All entries need to be registered by 9am. We will tally up the votes at 1pm and pass out the trophies/cash then. Show bikes will be inside the Bulldog. 
Buyers:
Doors open at 8am. Free to buy, free to sell. Upon entry you will get a Ballot to vote for the bikes in the contest. One Ballot per person. Each bike will have a tag of the specific class and a number. Record the number in the correct class on the ballot. "Best of Class" is open to all bikes entered. In that section on the Ballot, you will need to write the number and class.
If you have questions, PM me. There is supposed to be a lunch truck across the street. Only Beer and Wine will be sold at the Bulldog. See you Saturday 2/4/17

Just a clarification on this Saturday's swap. We are having a swapmeet and a Bicycle contest. Free to buy, free to sell at the swap. It is $5 to enter per Bike in the contest. There are 4 classes you can enter, Prewar, Postwar, Muscle/20" (BMX also), Custom/Ratrod (motorized bikes also) and best of class (all bikes are eligible). You are welcome to bring bikes to show, but they probably wont fit inside the Bulldog. There is an outdoor patio area and a parking lot for "Show" bikes. The actual Contest bikes (those who paid) will be inside. Does this make sense?


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking forward to a great time !


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 1, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Just for you Dave!
> ***February Hurricane ride***
> Since we are having guests from out of town attending our swap on the 4th, we are gonna ride sunday 5th AND sunday 12th! Booya!
> Sunday 5th at CMD auto 2914 Griffith st, Charlotte, 28203 meet at 9 leave at 10.
> ...




Really shaping up to be a great weekend!!
Do you have a guestimate as to how many will come back Sunday morning for a Bike Cruise ??
It's looking like Mid-50's on the temps and that should be nice!
The rain threat is dwindling down to almost no chance. 
Also .... is it OK to pack a sandwich or snack and have that inside the Bulldog HQ ??
I'm getting excited..... Schwing !!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 2, 2017)

Its hard ro judge how many riders we will have sunday. The nice weather will certainly help! I guesstimate a hsndful will ride. Worst case, you and i will ride! Yes, you can bring food into the bulldog.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 3, 2017)

Contemplating loading some bikes in the rain this morning.  Long drive so I need to leave today.
Have a couple close friends that offered their couch for tonight. It's good to have friends...cause I'm broke.
Hopefully I can sell a couple.
But, more importantly...seeing some good friends that I haven't seen in a while is great too.
Now what too sell[emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 3, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Contemplating loading some bikes in the rain thus morning.  Long drive so I need to leave today.
> Have a couple close friends that offered their couch for tonight. It's good to have friends...cause I'm broke.
> Hopefully I can sell a couple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



If I could, I would. 
It's Great to have friends! Especially if they're offering their couch....
Price to sell; take your best offer.... and please take pics to post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll be heading that way when I get off work today. Have to throw a few bikes on the trailer and pack a bag real quick--got me a couch lined up too JD! It will be good to see you again! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 3, 2017)

I'll be bringing a few bikes and some other stuff. Pumped!


One of my favorite fenderless riders, '34 Elgin Falcon bones.




Pair of ''49 Roadmaster bikes.



''36 Robin frameset amd a bunch of tires.



Sup smalls?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 3, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> I'll be bringing a few bikes and some other stuff. Pumped!
> 
> 
> One of my favorite fenderless riders, '34 Elgin Falcon bones.View attachment 417774
> ...



Lovin that men's Roadmaster.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 3, 2017)

I was just at the bulldog and all systems are a go! I hung some handmade dayglo signs on poles around the bar! PBR on tap and Johnny Cash! Its gonna be a good one!


----------



## jd56 (Feb 3, 2017)

2/3...Made it about 120 miles of the 260 or so and started feeling sick. A few side if the road issues with my stomach and I returned home.
Wished I didn't feel so weak and sick. 
Have fun everyone.  


2/4...Update, woke up at 3 am this morning and feeling better. If I leave by 5 am,  I can be there by 11 am...daggum coffee, hurry up.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 4, 2017)

jd56 said:


> 2/3...Made it about 120 miles of the 260 or so and started feeling sick. A few side if the road issues with my stomach and I returned home.
> Wished I didn't feel so weak and sick.
> Have fun everyone.
> 
> ...



Go J.D.!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking forward to pics of this swap!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Go J.D.!



feel better john.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Frick'n awesome! This show really took off today and there was a large crowd all day long. A huge turn out of bikes for the show and a lot of buying and selling. A huge shout out to Schwindoggy (Don), the ladies who did the registration and vote counting, Beery for making the trophies, and Joe the Owner of the Bulldog and host for the event. I think we even got some news coverage as well. I did not talk to anyone who was disappointed and its always good seeing old friends and making new ones. JD gets the long haul award--hope you get to feeling better! So on to the pics....V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Shawn!
It looks like your Aero won a couple trophies; congrats.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 4, 2017)

What an amazing Event !!  The venue, the crowd, the friends made .... Everything was beyond expectations !!
GREAT JOB to everybody involved !! 
I will anxiously look forward to every future event planned by these folks !!
The Vintage Cruize Sunday (tomorrow morning) will be the Icing on the Cake!!
Cheers !! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow! What a great day to be in Charlotte with a bunch of bike enthusiast! So many great looking bikes in the show, a lot of parts and a ton of bikes for sale! Kudos to Joe, Don, Petey and the entire staff for a great day. Already looking forward to the next event.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 5, 2017)

Some great pics Shawn!

Yes, I'll agree, the Hurricane Coaster folks pulled this off. Wow, what a crowd.
It's always good to see that many collectors in one place.

Ditto to the planners of this 2nd annual swap. You guys did a great job!

I was determined to make this event, even though it took two days to get there...lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 5, 2017)

Great pictures Shawn.  I agree this was great show and put together well, thanks to Don and all who worked so hard.  That was the most bikes I've ever seen in one place!

For me it was a great meeting other collectors and cabers, it's always nice to put a face with those I've communicated with but never met, I must say there were no disappointments, to all of the new friends made it was my pleasure.

Thanks for having me, looking forward to more shows, I will be on time for the next one.

 Mike


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Another BIG SHOUTOUT to Schwinndoggy for getting this off the ground. HUGE response from the vintage and custom bike community. Looking forward to the ride along the LynxLine bike path into the city this morning.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 5, 2017)

Don is the man!! Kudos to all involved with this fantastic event. The pics are so good, it's the next best thing to actually being there. Really wish I could have been there, maybe next time... Also, Congrads to Shawn on your beautiful Aerocycle taking the win in the show.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Don is the man!! Kudos to all involved with this fantastic event. The pics are so good, it's the next best thing to actually being there. Really wish I could have been there, maybe next time... Also, Congrads to Shawn on your beautiful Aerocycle taking the win in the show.




Thanks Rob,
      Originally I thought there might be about 20 bikes but I'm guessing that number was closer to 100! I know when the ladies opened the ballot box to start counting they were initially a bit overwhelmed! This was a peoples choice ballot so no judging. There were four categories: prewar, post war, muscle bike, and custom/rat as well as a best of show. My Aerocycle won prewar and best of show. The best muscle and rat/custom were won by regular Hurricane riders. Scott with his beautifully restored Swing Bike for muscle class and Doug with the most bad azz motorized bicycle I've ever seen for rat/custom. I believe a guy named John won best post war with a really nice original '57 X53. In addition to the cool trophies we all received cash awards as well. Again a big thanks to all who voted, for the ladies who handled the registrations and vote tabulations, to Scott and others who helped, to Joe for hosting, and of course Don for bringing it all together. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

Amazing turnout and a sh*t ton of bikes! Great show! We rode this morning so I have been slacking on pics! Roger Honeycutt won Postwar! Big thanks for everyone who helped, showed, bought and just supported the swap! These people made it what it is! Congrats to the winners of the show! Proves one thing to me, there is a cool bike scene in Charlotte!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 5, 2017)

On top of what's already been said here, I want to say it again. Superb! Hooray bikes! Hooray people! Seriously, a great promotion that surprised everyone involved. Beyond expectations in every sense. Got to meet some new people, sold some goods, and topped if off with today's Hurricane Coasters ride. Hats off to Tim, Don, Joe and especially the ladies who tallied the votes. Looking forward to next year already!




 




And some ride photos from today.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

Geez, more pics! Ha! Thanks for the pics Shawn and Frank! Some will be duplicate so I am sorry for that! Thanks to everyone! Definately gonna do it again! Next time with music and food!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

Mo pics!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

More good stuff! It was everywhere!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

The Winners of the bike show!

Shawn-Best Prewar
Roger Honeycutt-Best Postwar
Doug Moss-Best Ratrod/Custom
Scott Hamons-Best Muscle/20"
Shawn-Best of show


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the photos Don. Damn I didn't realize that I forgot to clean that bike since the last time I rode it. Restored bikes can be ridden too! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Of course I don't have Facebook so Heidi just showed me the Live Facebook video the TV guy did yesterday. I think that put the Hurricane Coasters on the map! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes the live facebook feed from the Channel 9 news was awesome!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1398148313538114


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow looks like a great swap & show! I thought about coming down, but I wasn't sure it'd be worth the drive. Boy I'm sorry I missed it now! I've always said we need more swaps in the south, hope it keeps growing. I'm sure gonna try & make the next one, bicycles and 24 Craft beers on tap? Good Grief! I hope theres a hotel within walking distance! Haha!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't know about a hotel but Price's Chicken Coop is only a couple of blocks away if you want some of the best fried chicken to ever hit your lips! Cash and takeout only though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 5, 2017)

That's another plus for me Shawn, I love fried chicken! Is this a once a year thing? Or is there a summer/fall show to?


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice meeting you, Don. Prices chicken was pretty tasty! We have had 2 swaps in Charlotte now, a year apart. We were talking about maybe doing a Fall show/swap?


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 6, 2017)

A BIG MAJOR shoutout to Rob Johnson, the owner of Bulldog Beer and Wine, who hosted this major infestation of vintage and rusty ridin' iron. He was as blown away as we were by the turnout and over the top enthusiasm we bring to our hobby. We're already talking to him about the next Hurricane Coasters event! Live band, opening up the parking lot and getting necessary permits for an outdoor event, etc.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 26, 2017)

Don - are you having another show 2018? 

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Don - are you having another show 2018?
> 
> Mike



Here's the 'sticky' at the top of this thread Mike https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hurricane-coaster-3rd-annual-bicycle-show-and-swap-meet.116759/  See you there! V/r Shawn


----------

